# Why so few good movies releasing on DVD right now?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is it me or does it seem rather slim for worthwhile movies being released on DVD right now?

I did not rent one new release in July and I do not anticipate renting anything releasing in August, at least for the first few Tuesdays.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I see almost all the new releases. You didn't miss much. Best thing I saw this week was 3:10 to YUMA. There was also this scarry movie about a myan temple with killer plants that was kind of good but not for the squemish. Even the ones that are OK this past month there is something just not as great as alot of the blockbusters we are used to seeing. It has been so slow I have been watching the young indiana jones series from Netflix. :yawn:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I think it's because there are so few good film being made to begin with :bigsmile:. We've just finished watching BSG season's 1, 2, 2.5, and 3 over the last couple weeks. We're to the point where we are actually going to go to a theater this weekend :unbelievable:.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im starting to watch some of my older movies all over again, Just watched Mercury Rising last night. Good movie.
This Tuesday Nim's Island is coming out and has very good reviews. I know its a more family friendly movie but hey, I have a big family
I saw Vantage point and enjoyed it, also The Spider wick chronicles was enjoyable.

By the way can someone clarify something for me, I want to buy the 5th Element on BluRay but dont want to get the bad transfer. What do I look for to make sure its the good version of it?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I did see _The Spiderwick Chronicles_ and very much liked it. It is probably the best move I have watched in a couple of months. _Nim's Island_ looks interesting as well. Maybe I am getting softer in my old age. I eagerly await the next Narnia movie, _The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian_.

Generally I am a fan of good action movies, but it seems they have been lacking. One of my favorites is _Batman Begins_, so I am hoping _The Dark Knight_ will be equally as good and I look forward to it. _The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor_ is another that appears it will be pretty cool, but these are a few months away.

I wonder about _Journey to the Center of the Earth_. I know back when I was a kid I really enjoyed watching this movie over and over again. Maybe I should give it a spin in due spin.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I just rented/watched The Bank Job last night, and it was a very good movie, much on a par with criminal enterprise movies such as Layer Cake, etc. Very well developed, yet not as overtly violent.

I thought in particular that the sound was very well done. It was a notably enveloping soundtrack for a movie that was really primarily dialogue driven. Well done. :clap:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe I should give it a spin.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Totally agree here. My Blockbuster queue is getting down to nothing but future releases. I actually walked in and out the other day without using July's free rental coupon. I have Bank Job and Vantage Point at home for the weekend.

I hope they get the new director's cut of Dark City, since I haven't seen it yet.

jp


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Maybe I should give it a spin.


The reviews say that the Bank job has a lot of language and a fair bit of skin (something I disagree with) I wont see it if its that bad.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> The reviews say that the Bank job has a lot of language and a fair bit of skin (something I disagree with) I wont see it if its that bad.


Yep, you probably wouldn't want to see this one then.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

The bank job was alright but it reminded me of some other films so much I had trouble paying attention. It felt like watching Oceans Sixty Five or something.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It seems like too many movies now are turning to excessive filthy language and flesh scenes. Movies can be just as good without them. :dontknow:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes it's true. I watched "The lost" and I was rather offended by how much they push the nudity and language.


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

It seems I am getting more enjoyment out of watching TV box sets lately. Prison Break 1&2 to get prepared for the new season and Deadwood 1-3 (sorry to those offended by bad language for that one!). Newer release movies have been sort of sad as of late. I tried to watch Semipro but it was awful. A newish title to check out if you haven't seen it yet is The Assasination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (it is a mouthful but very good and great cinematography!).


----------

